# Need a bow sight



## stevemc (Jan 19, 2008)

Need your opinions on what type of sight to buy. I'm new to this sport but my rifle hunting as taught me that if you can't see em you can't kill em. So the sight pins have to be seen very early in the morning and late late in the afternoon.

Your suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

The bow site I use is terrific and inexpensive, about $40. It's the truglo trusight extreme, I think. It's got 5 pins and the fibers wrap around the whole assembly and are well protected by a piece of hard plastic that doesn't protrude from the frame like with a lot of other sight assemblies. It's very bright and even comes with a little blue LED light that screws into the housing and provides REALLY bright sight pins. NOTE: USING ARTIFICIAL LIGHT TO ILLUMINATE YOUR SIGHT PINS WHILE AFIELD IS ILLEGAL IN NORTH DAKOTA!!! DO NOT USE THE LED LIGHT WHILE HUNTING!! Basically it's a nice thing if you're shoot at a target in low light conditions. I don't think there's any other sight on the market that I'd prefer over this one and it's only $40.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Take a look at Toxonics. They are more money, but it's money well spent IMO. They are a very solid, bright sight.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Go instictive and then you don't have to worry about the low level of light, just need to see the animal.


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I would check out the Apex Inferno great sight bright pins .029 not the smaller ones The fiber optics are well protected.Just dont over tighten.I have four of them .Whole family bowhunts. Wolf


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

You definitely want a sight with a round pin housing. If you use a peep it will make easier to see your target. I use a sight made by extreme. I like a finer pin but thats a matter of preference.*
-


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Vital bow gear, super bright, solid, awesome sights


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a sword accusite that I really like!!!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

spott hogg hogg-itt
.19 pins
wrapped
light if you need it

I really enjoy mine, well worth the $$. Got mine for 90.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I use the Trophy Ridge Flatlinerright now and like it, but am looking at the Sword Twilight Hunter or Twilight Hunter Camo.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, dj, which Sword are you shooting?


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

The Montana Black Gold Flashpoint is the brightest sight on the market hands down. You can see your pins by moonlight. Lifetime warrenty. Check it out you won't be disapointed.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Amen to the Black Gold sights. I have the flashpoint and the Dusk Devil 2 and both of them are hands downt the greatest sights made. They are durable, not super expensive and BRIGHT. Black Gold also has a no questions asked lifetime warranty. Get one and you will not be disapointed.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

mossy512 said:


> Hey, dj, which Sword are you shooting?


It is the ACcusite, not sure of the model #.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I used to have the sure-loc cobra sidewinder but the pins were way to bright and would blend together on targets. Early morning hunting would be impossible. I switched to the spot hog Hogg It with 7 pins. This thing works great. Get the hog wrap so the pins will be better iluminated


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

The flashpoint has photochromatic lens around the pins and changes to a dark purple color in sunlight to provent the halo effect of the pins. It also has micro fins for the pins so that you can still see 100% of the target. Like I said, check it out you won't be dissapointed


----------

